# Drehzahlregler für Flex



## bike (30 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Drehzahlregler an den ich eine Flex anschließen kann.
Ich habe zur Zeit eine Flex, bei der ich die Drehzahl einstellen kann.
Doch sind diese Teile sau teuer.
Daher die Überlegung, einen Steller zu nehmen, der Drehzahl regelt und ggF auch noch Kurzschlussfest ist mit normaler Flex.

Bei den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Reichelt und Conrad habe ich schon, leider ohne Erfolg, gesucht.

Kennt jemand so ein Teil? Oder weiß wo ich so etwas finden kann.

Danke


bike


----------



## bimbo (31 Januar 2011)

Drehzahlsteller kein Problem (bei den üblen Verdächtigen)

Für Regelung brauchst du eine Rückführung! Da fällt mir nichts ein.


----------



## bike (31 Januar 2011)

bimbo schrieb:


> Drehzahlsteller kein Problem (bei den üblen Verdächtigen)
> 
> Für Regelung brauchst du eine Rückführung! Da fällt mir nichts ein.





Danke für die Antwort.
Wo finde einen Drehzahlsteller? Regelung muss nicht sein.
Sorry ich finde leider nichts.


bike


----------



## Corosop15 (31 Januar 2011)

Hallo bike,

schau mal hier...

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17360&promotionareaSearchDetail=005


----------



## bike (31 Januar 2011)

Sachmal wie findest so etwas?
Nicht der erste den du verlinkt hast ist was, aber der zweite, der bei Conrad verlinkt ist mit 2, 7 kVA ist ein echter Versuch wert.

Danke


bike


----------

